# Follow Up to Land Clearing



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

As some may or may not remember, when I purchased my 4410 6 months or 95 hours ago I was going to clear some land. The tractor itself has been invaluable. I have dropped over 30 trees and have about 20 more to go. We have burned, hauled, or used for firewood these trees. The area is roughly half an acre and was a mess when we bought the place. Hope to be ready for spring to hydro-seed, glad my brother runs an erosion control company.

Just starting out

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/FrontBegining1.jpg' width=640 height=480 >

Halfway or so through the project

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/846536/MOP.jpg' width=640 height=480 >


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That's gonna look real nice when spring gets here and the grass starts coming up. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice to have a hard working machine to do what looks like a LOT of hard work.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice. Looks like a completely different place. I imagine it was a lot of work...but a lot of fun at the same time. Any kind of seat time is like that, but the result in your pics is very impressive.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. I spent my day doing almost the same thing.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great pics, the job is done very well and as Greg said it looks like a completely different piece of land.. and the seat time looks as if you were enjoying it.....


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> * . The area is roughly half an acre and was a mess when we bought the place. Hope to be ready for spring to hydro-seed, glad my brother runs an erosion control company.
> 
> *********
> ...


----------

